# Rick's Picks



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't find my old picture thread, so here we go 

Aphonopelma sp. New river, female premolt











A.avicularia











H.lividum






B.vagans female 






N.chromatus female






MM H.lividum






His honey  






Avicularia species "avicularia"











Cyriopagpus sp. "Blue"





A.hentzi


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice tarantulas.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 15, 2008)

N.chromatus






A.versicolor






Hysterocrates sp. "gigas" female






Aphonopelma sp. "New River" Female, before premolt
















Aphonopelma sp. "New River" Immature female











P.murinus I miss this little guy






L.parahybana






N.chromatus she is one of the sweetest T's I have






T.apophysis






Trachemys scripta elegans






That's all for now!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Pulk (Aug 15, 2008)

here you go

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=113107

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=124007


----------



## AlainL (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice spiders:clap: 

I think you should read a bite report on Hysterocrates sp.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 25, 2008)

I will be mosting much more new pics soon, i am getting a new camera!:worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 25, 2008)

cool pics.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 25, 2008)

kewl kollect......


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
Took a few new shots last night.
Enjoy.






It's that time again.  
















Thanks for looking!

Rick


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 29, 2008)

Woops.
Forgot my B.sabolosum female


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 31, 2008)

might aswell show my scorps..


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for looking, more to come.

Rick


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 14, 2008)

What?
More you say?
Well here you go  
























































-Rick


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 19, 2008)

new cam arrived!
B.vagans female










L.parahybana















G.rosea










Cyclosternum sp. "pentalore"


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Sep 19, 2008)

I absolutely love your Haplopelma lividum. they are soo beautiful. And the breeding pics were great as well.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks!
She is a beauty for sure, going to a friend soon, though


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 20, 2008)

What a cheerful crowd.

























My oddly colored rosea


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 20, 2008)

L.parahybana molted!















B.sabulosum female


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 20, 2008)

Also, for anyone that cares, the cameras i've been shooting with include: a canon digital rebel xt, fujifilm finepix e550, and a kodak easyshare z712is.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 29, 2008)

Will be uploading LOTS more pics soon, including some breeding pics


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, It's time!


----------



## Thompson08 (Oct 4, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Okay, It's time!


Nice pics ricky.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## seanbond (Oct 4, 2008)

kewl crowd, nice haplo shot!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks!
"Chocolate" B.vagans 





Hysterocrates sp. "Gigas" female















L.parahybana


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 5, 2008)

What is the little one on your finger a few pics back?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 10, 2008)

That is an A.pacificus.
Sorry, I was just lazy and didn't lable the pics 
Me holding some sort of lizard thing... '03? or something like that.





L.quinquestriatus















N.chromatus





B.sabolosum





B.vagans


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice shots man


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 11, 2008)

thank you!
Sorry i havent gotten anything new for awhile...
Maybe i'll pick up something new at the expo.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 18, 2008)

New pics..
G.rosea..





B.vagans..










B.sabolosum female





















As always, thanks for looking everyone


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 25, 2008)

B.sabolosum, going to molt very very soon 




































Grammostola sp. 











N.chromatus





















B.vagans


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 1, 2008)

Geez.
Guess everyone is sick of the same T's  










Redid my Hysterocrates sp. "gigas" females cage.





[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oucR2LADrP0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oucR2LADrP0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 21, 2008)

Haven't added pics for awhile, so here we go.
L.quinquestriatus sp. tarsal claw





Androctonus amoreuxi










Androctonus australis





G.rosea





A.pacificus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 22, 2008)

My female Hysterocrates sp. "Gigas" molted this evening.


----------



## SRirish (Nov 22, 2008)

Love that Hysterocrates sp "Gigas"

nice T's and pics


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks.
You're about the only person to look at my pics recently, haha.
Messing with macro..


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice macro shots.


----------



## squeaky10199 (Nov 29, 2008)

any new pics of the l.parahybana?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 4, 2008)

Big rosea molted out..


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 5, 2008)

What gender on the rosea?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 5, 2008)

Female.
She'll be paired with the male again in a few days.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 17, 2009)

Haven't posted any pics for awhile..
P.murinus female


----------



## calum (Jan 17, 2009)

amazing pictures! you must have one hell of a macro lense!


----------



## Jojos (Jan 17, 2009)

You have beautiful pics and also a beautiful collection of Ts.:clap: 

May I ask a personnal question (well more of a guess). Am I right to guess that you're a teen? 

Regards,


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks!
Yes, Jojos, but shhh. 
Did I mention she's extremely friendly?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice pics again Rick! Very nice Ts and macro shots.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 18, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, Jojos, but shhh.
> Did I mention she's extremely friendly?


i think it just wants a hug;P


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

Messing around with the new lens.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jan 26, 2009)

what lens and camera? Nice pic btw.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Kodak z712 w/ an opteka 10x macro lens.
You can pic up one of the lenses for your nikon, they come in a ton of mounts, only cost me like $40.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a few more pics.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 29, 2009)

i love your close up shots man:clap:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 2, 2009)

Haven't taken any pics of this gal for awhile.


----------



## Draiman (Feb 7, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


>


Phenomenal, phenomenal photo, Rick. Looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks, I really appeciate it!
Got this GORGEOUS male A. sp. ""New river" yesterday from patrick, look at the gold hairs on his chelicerae!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 11, 2009)

MM rosea with a crazy hairdoo..


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 16, 2009)

Itty Bitty footsies!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Got a couple new T's (and a spider) today!
Will post better pics later when they get settled in
Selenocosmia arndsti female





T.gigas





T.purpureus





T.cupreus





And, the spider, Ctenus sp.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2009)

As promised, more pics of the Ctenus captiosus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2009)

S.arndsti, very calm and collected T.


----------



## rochin (Feb 19, 2009)

thats a pretty girl you got there!! :drool:


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice pics man, and macro shots!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Tapinauchenius cupreus















I'll get pics of the Tapinauchenius violaceus later, it's eating a dubia.


----------



## olablane (Feb 20, 2009)

Good to see someone else that likes those Taps!!! Nice pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks!
Yup..love taps.
Especially adults, love the shiny abdomens.
Tapinauchenius violaceus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 21, 2009)

Got a "few" new T's today


----------



## calum (Feb 21, 2009)

awesome. I love those little containers.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 22, 2009)

Rosea slings from a loan (anyone want a rosea?  )


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 28, 2009)

L.parahybana molted, I'm pretty happy with how these turned out, please let me know what you think!





I'm sure it would love to fill me up with those hairs


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Are all of those new slings rosea slings?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 28, 2009)

Nope, only 16 are rosea.
The other 10 are C.fasciatum


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 1, 2009)

Another shot of the male () parahybana


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 3, 2009)

A few photos for a school project..
Selenocosmia arndsti





Pterinochilus murinus










Androctonus australis










Unknown scorpion





C.spinigerus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 5, 2009)

New addition, Grammostola sp. "North"





New true, Palystes sp.





Horrible video of her grooming.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tw2lIkUJvLQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tw2lIkUJvLQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome pics ricky :worship:  So when are you getting your new t's??


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 5, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Awesome pics ricky :worship:  So when are you getting your new t's??


Thanks!
I should be recieving a few next week, the rest in a few more weeks.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## eos (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome macros! And the goorming vid isn't horrible.... it's a pretty good one if you ask me


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 7, 2009)

eos said:


> Awesome macros! And the goorming vid isn't horrible.... it's a pretty good one if you ask me


Why thank you!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 7, 2009)

Great macro shots, I wish my camera could do that.  You should get some close up's of the C.spinigerus.  The arndsti looks pretty neat as well.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 7, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Great macro shots, I wish my camera could do that.  You should get some close up's of the C.spinigerus.  The arndsti looks pretty neat as well.


Thanks man.
She is, but man she is nasty!
As requested:


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome pic's bro...............:clap: G.sp.north WOW Id like to get me 1 of those.........


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 7, 2009)

Very cool close-up.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 7, 2009)

Who's fiery rump could this be?





What mother wouldn't love this face?





A.australis





tarsal claw (notice the orange hairs?)





Pointy end!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 8, 2009)

I really like this pic..


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 8, 2009)

Fangs anyone?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Koh_ (Mar 9, 2009)

awesome pics and collections!
btw, what is the white thing in the last picture?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 9, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> awesome pics and collections!
> btw, what is the white thing in the last picture?


Thanks!
It's a little dubia I saved from an abandoned ootheca.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 12, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed for a sac from this gal 





New T's


----------



## Luiscifer (Mar 13, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Just a few more pics.


That little foot was soo cool. That macro is just sweet.


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Luiscifer said:


> That little foot was soo cool. That macro is just sweet.


Great pics! :clap:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 15, 2009)

*Fatties!*

Gravid fatty!





Just a fat spider.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 15, 2009)

Orange fatty.





Very clingy, I thought it was cute.





Not a fatty, but a nice looking Grammostola sp.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 16, 2009)

I got bored last night.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 19, 2009)

This gal might be gravid too!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 19, 2009)

Might be? lol. Shes huge!   Good luck!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice good luck!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys 
This girl is my baby, Shelli.





This is Bubba Gump.





Beetle grub thingy.





Isopod.





Pissed off S.arndsti.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 21, 2009)

Some more species of isopods I keep.










My personal favorite species, Armadillium vulgare


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 21, 2009)

T.gigas





T.cupreus










T.violaceus





P.murinus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 21, 2009)

Made a cage for my female A.minatrix that is coming next week..


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice shots ricky  Nice backround btw


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Thompson, it's driftwood from the beach.
New T, Poecilotheria ornata 
Imo, the second most beautiful Pokie, subfusca is first of course.


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that one of Rob's ornata's?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep, it is.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 25, 2009)

Swoosh!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, I named him Swoosh.
BLUE spinnerets


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cute little pokie!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 27, 2009)

That last pic is fantastic.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Gavin 
The true G.porteri





Hands down, my favourite T, my big, old, female G.rosea










Mmm, urticating hairs











Another rarity, Aphonopelma schmidti


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 29, 2009)

Whoaaaaa! Very nice shots of the p. ornata.  They are one spectacular looking pokie, that's for sure.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks dude!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 2, 2009)

Two more molts today..


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 2, 2009)

Is that a p. pulcher? Was that one of the two that is freshly molted?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 2, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Is that a p. pulcher? Was that one of the two that is freshly molted?


Nope, T.cupreus and the other two are C.pentalore.
The cupreus is shiny now!


----------



## moose35 (Apr 2, 2009)

good pics dude



       moose


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 2, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Nope, T.cupreus and the other two are C.pentalore.
> The cupreus is shiny now!



You handled the cupreus the day of it's molt....:?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 6, 2009)

My female A.minatrix will be arriving wednesday, and I'm getting a boyfriend for her this weekend. So stoked! I'll be sure to post pics when they arrive


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## wedge07 (Apr 8, 2009)

So is that an adult minatrix, ultimate molt?  I know they are small Ts but how big do they get?/thread jack

Great pics!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 8, 2009)

wedge07 said:


> So is that an adult minatrix, ultimate molt?  I know they are small Ts but how big do they get?/thread jack
> 
> Great pics!


That's a female.  They don't get that big, 2.5-3.5" range maybe bigger.


Nice minatrix btw Rick.  Good luck with the pairing.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful minitrix!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 27, 2009)

Now thats an awesome shot!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## calum (Apr 29, 2009)

that's an awesome shot. looks like a pair of lips lol.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice pic's of the p. murinus.  Where are the pic's of the m. balfouri?  :drool:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 3, 2009)

Thanks!
The M.balfouri is preserved 
Paired up these love birds tonight..


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 3, 2009)

Rick McJimsey, beautiful minatrix picture at the end of page 9.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 24, 2009)

_Grammostola sp._


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 27, 2009)

Haha, love that last pic.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 3, 2009)

Freshly molted _Grammostola rosea_










I'd say around 5 1/4th"?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Sep 5, 2009)

New female irminia


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 7, 2009)

Few new spiders..
Latrodectus mactans










hesperus















bishopi





pallidus










geometricus










tredecimguttatus


----------



## Teal (Nov 7, 2009)

*Awesome pictures! *


----------



## Abby (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow great pictures! :clap: 
Now that I have Ts I realize I need a good camera


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks!
More new spiders.
_Heterothele villosella_










_Latrodectus variolus_
I do not reccomend holding any Latrodectus spiders


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 20, 2009)

Gah, those pictures are amazing. :clap: Wonderful, clear images- especially the close-ups. Those are my favorite.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 21, 2009)

Your pictures are breath-taking dude(esp. the foot!)! The close-ups almost makes sexing the spiders easy.

 ...and that male widow has the strangest pedipalps of any spider I've seen.


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2009)

*Love the angles you take! Very cool *


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 21, 2009)

*Rick I can't say enough nice things about your thread. Having never seen it before I started at the last page and worked may way all the way back to the first saving many many photos along the way. Great photos, beautiful collection, and a very nice eye for your composition. Thanks so much for posting Rick! 

-ben

PS I think you may have a foot fetish. *


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you, I really appreciate it!
Few more widows..










Another interest of mine:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 30, 2009)

_Heterothele villosella_


----------



## Inguan (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Another interest of mine:


*this is what*


----------



## Travis K (Dec 31, 2009)

Inguan said:


> *this is what*


a shroom


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 31, 2009)

Inguan said:


> *this is what*


pure awesomeness.


----------



## Regali$ (Jan 27, 2010)

calum said:


> that's an awesome shot. looks like a pair of lips lol.


it is a pair of lips.lol.


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 27, 2010)

Inguan said:


> *this is what*


its either a mushroom or a really old dress. ;P


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 6, 2010)

_Paraphysa scrofa_





_Heteroscodra maculata_


----------



## J.huff23 (May 6, 2010)

Nice scrofa Rick. You know the gender yet?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 6, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Nice scrofa Rick. You know the gender yet?


Not yet, it's only ~1".
I'm working on getting some ventral shots on both, though.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 6, 2010)

Wow, its only an inch and it has almost all adult coloration! Beautiful.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 7, 2010)

Hey J.huff23, 
Here's a ventral shot of the scrofa.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 7, 2010)

Nice pics Rick.  

By that photo, I'd guess male.  Cool looking T though.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 7, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics Rick.
> 
> By that photo, I'd guess male.  Cool looking T though.


Thanks.
I suspected the same, as did the other person I showed it to.

Here's another shot of my (probable female) _H.maculata_!


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 8, 2010)

Love, love, love, love your Latros!

Cass


----------



## Marvin (May 8, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Wow, its only an inch and it has almost all adult coloration! Beautiful.


Yeah, H.mac slings are so pretty. I have two. both with adult colours. They are around the same size as his. 

!Nice pics mate! keep em comming


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*I can't wait for my H. macs to be big and pretty like everyone else's! Nice pics *


----------



## Dinho (May 20, 2010)

You've got awesome widows


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 25, 2014)

Chilobrachys andersoni, with a gimpy foot


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 26, 2014)

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_, now I'm all itchy. 



















_Pterinochilus murinus_







_Chilobrachys andersoni_


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

Chilobrachys andersoni













Ephebopus cyanognathus



















Pterinochilus murinus



















---------- Post added 04-06-2014 at 02:22 AM ----------

Messed around with Pixlr, certainly makes for a much more interesting image!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 13, 2014)

_Chilobrachys sp. andersoni_


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 15, 2014)

Avicularia sp.







---------- Post added 04-15-2014 at 12:27 AM ----------

Avicularia sp.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 19, 2014)

More Avicularia action


----------



## awiec (Apr 19, 2014)

I know its no versi but I find that avic to be very stately and handsome, too bad its such a pain to identify them.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 20, 2014)

awiec said:


> I know its no versi but I find that avic to be very stately and handsome, too bad its such a pain to identify them.


It's probably just an Avicularia avicularia, but who knows.

Chilobrachys sp. andersoni







One of my cats wanted to see what was going on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 29, 2014)

Got a couple new spiders today:

Poecilotheria metallica female



















Poecilotheria regalis female







Poecilotheria subfusca female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 30, 2014)

A couple more of the _Poecilotheria regalis_, I can't get over how pretty this spider is!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 30, 2014)

_Poecilotheria subfusca_ is my absolute favorite tarantula species, and has been for a long time. I'm very lucky to have been able to pick up a pair recently! :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 1, 2014)

_Poecilotheria metallica_, she needs to molt and it'll be time to find a male for her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 1, 2014)

I love how P. regalis is one of the more affordable pokies, but is also one of the most striking!  They're so awesome looking!


----------



## TLover007 (May 3, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> I love how P. regalis is one of the more affordable pokies, but is also one of the most striking!  They're so awesome looking!


I totally agree with that... I remember the first time I bought my first P regalis... got it for 200Rand at a local petshop here in Johannesburg a few years ago... I couldnt believe it... I was very new in the hobby and only seen pics of this amazing P regalis and here I can buy one for myself!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

---------- Post added 05-03-2014 at 03:14 PM ----------

Oh and amazing pics Rick!!

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, TLover007!

I got a couple new spiders today, here's one of them.

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 10, 2014)

_Grammostola pulchripes_

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## awiec (May 11, 2014)

I wonder how old your P.metallica is? I know some people don't like them when they are not as colorful  when they are older but I like the dark blackish color with some blue highlights here and there.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 11, 2014)

awiec said:


> I wonder how old your P.metallica is? I know some people don't like them when they are not as colorful  when they are older but I like the dark blackish color with some blue highlights here and there.


From what I was told, she's 3 or so. Without flash, she looks almost black. With flash on, and in the right light, she is still quite blue. Her last molt was last May, so she's due for another molt soon. Blue or not, she's a gorgeous spider.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 18, 2014)

_Poecilotheria regalis_ freshly molted, looking pretty sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 12, 2017)

it's been awhile again!

_Augacephalus ezendami 
	

		
			
		

		
	











_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 14, 2017)

_Brachypelma emilia
	

		
			
		

		
	


_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 21, 2017)

_Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica




Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 




Poecilotheria fasciata







_


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 21, 2017)

_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 







Ceratogyrus darlingi








_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (May 27, 2017)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli


_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 8, 2017)

_Pterinochilus murinus

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 24, 2017)

_Psalmopoeus reduncus






Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"






Pterinochilus murinus









Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica






_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 25, 2017)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi _0.1

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 28, 2017)

_Poecilotheria fasciata _0.1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 29, 2017)

_Augacephalus ezendami _0.1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 7, 2017)

_Chilobrachys sp. "dyscolus blue"


_


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 9, 2017)

_Cyriocosmus perezmilesi




Brachypelma albopilosum




Brachypelma vagans


_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 14, 2017)

_Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica_ recently molted small juvenile







_Brachypelma albopilosum_ urticating setae, she got me good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 14, 2017)

I recognize two of those wenches


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 21, 2017)

_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli _freshly molted subadult female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 22, 2017)

_Iridopelma hirsutum_ female

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 28, 2017)

_Harpactira pulchripes, _adult female
_



Dolichothele diamantinensis,_ juvenile female




_Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati", _juvenile female

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 28, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Dolichothele diamantinensis,_ juvenile female


Wow, she is super blue.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 28, 2017)

_Caribena versicolor_, mother and child.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 5


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 28, 2017)

I See what you did there.....nice shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> N.chromatus she is one of the sweetest T's I have


Since you live in 2031 tell me all of the winning lottery numbers, also are there flying cars? Maybe petcos gone? Fill me in!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 29, 2017)

Rhysandfish said:


> Since you live in 2031 tell me all of the winning lottery numbers, also are there flying cars? Maybe petcos gone? Fill me in!


The future is bleak. Oddly enough, that's the only spider I've ever owned that had DKS, and died from it years ago.

_Poecilotheria ornata_ juvenile male

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> The future is bleak. Oddly enough, that's the only spider I've ever owned that had DKS, and died from it years ago.
> 
> _Poecilotheria ornata_ juvenile male
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 29, 2017)

It's okay, she was my favorite spider at the time, but things happen, it's life 

_Brachypelma hamorii






_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 2, 2017)

_Neoholothele incei "olive"


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 8, 2017)

_Psalmopoeus reduncus




Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 8, 2017)

_Brachypelma sp. "boehmei"




Ceratogyrus marshalli




Neoholothele incei "gold"




Holothele sanguiniceps








_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 8, 2017)

@Rick McJimsey
The Holothele sanguiniceps are stunning little T's, how the hell did you get it to stand still in the open these are the most flighty, fast dwarfs I've raised.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 8, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> @Rick McJimsey
> The Holothele sanguiniceps are stunning little T's, how the hell did you get it to stand still in the open these are the most flighty, fast dwarfs I've raised.


Jonah and Alec were standing by with deli cups, it took a while for it to sit still! lol

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## tldcomics (Aug 15, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Psalmopoeus reduncus
> 
> View attachment 248354
> 
> ...


Are these for sale


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 16, 2017)

tldcomics said:


> Are these for sale


Send me a PM.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 16, 2017)

_Brachypelma emilia




Brachypelma vagans




_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 28, 2017)

_Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus_
_



Sahydroaraneus raja



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Oct 6, 2017)

_Metriopelma familiare




Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"




Idiothele mira





Brachypelma emilia_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 7, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> _Metriopelma familiare
> 
> View attachment 254056
> 
> ...


Nice shots Richard!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks Steve

_Thrigompoeus psychedelicus


_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 3, 2017)

_Psalmopoeus reduncus


_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 3, 2017)

Them are awesome!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 8, 2017)

_Caribena versicolor




Chilobrachys dyscolus



_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Nov 9, 2017)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli


_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

